# Bring back advanced wishlists



## wer (Jun 28, 2007)

After recently upgrading from a Series 1 (backdoors=goodness) I'm disappointed to learn that advanced wishlists are no longer accessible.

Come on Tivo, what is the point of depriving us of this functionality? It's already in there, why not let us use it? Are we just too stupid to be able to handle setting more than one criterium?

Tivo-to-go is a great addition, but bringing back advanced wishlists (maybe just through a code for those of us that want to enable it) would be an easy way to make people happy.


----------



## purefct (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm Series2 and don't know what an adv WL offers, but I definitely wish I had more fine tuning control over my WL. For example, I WL "2005" and specify Movies only, but I'd like to be able to also say only if it doesn't have a Thumbs rating or the Thumbs rating, if it exists, must be greater than two Thumbs (Greater than 3 Thumbs would mean only shows without a Thumbs rating would be recorded). Or if I wishlist an actor I'd also like to add only if the show/movie is newer than a certain year.


----------



## wer (Jun 28, 2007)

The code for advanced wishlists already exists in the Tivo software, but t requires backdoors to be enabled. Since it is no longer known how to enable backdoors, Advanced Wishlists are inaccessible.

What they did was to allow the combination of multiple criteria into a wishlist.

For example, you could create a single wishlist that searched for "ireland" and "irish" with the category of travel if you wanted to see travel programs about Ireland.

You could create a wishlist that searched for Hitchcock as a Director and Jimmy Stewart as an actor, if you wanted to see only those movies that had both.

One thing I would do is create a search for "2006" and "2007" with the category movies, to show me only the latest movies showing on cable.

You could also make criteria required or forbidden, i.e. Director=Hitchcock but WITHOUT Jimmy Stewart.

Your example of movie/actor/certain year is absolutely doable. However, using "thumbs" as a criterium was never available. You could also do something like:
Actor=Tom Hanks (required)
Category=Movie (required)
Keyword=2006
Keyword=2007

That would get all movies that starred Tom Hanks, but only from 2006 or 2007.

It was a very nice feature. It made it a lot easier to find the programs you want, which is supposed to be Tivo's ultimate mission.


----------



## purefct (Dec 3, 2003)

Yep, I could really used aWL, I like the Actor and Category and (keyword or keyword) flexibility. I looked around for backdoor threads today but that word is now used to describe activities in shows rather than the hack.


----------

